# The motif of seduction in classical music



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> But this constant Slavic sentimentality in Chopin's music - Some people consider it Chopin's strong point and emotional power. But to me, it constantly conjures up images of a man seducing a woman.





Bulldog said:


> There's no such thing as too much seduction. :kiss:


For quite some time I have been looking around for [classical] pieces of music which evoke the image of seduction. Yet I found very little that would really speak to me, and not be vague---unlike, for example, music that portrays sorrow of an unhappy love, or a happiness of a mutual love, or various sorts of ongoing romances or relationships. These have been nailed a thousand and one times by various classical composers. But what about seduction? What about this one-sided flirt? Does anything come to your mind?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ravel's Bolero....complete with climax.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Strauss' Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome is supposed to do that kind of thing.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The first thing to come to mind was the Habanera. Second was Afternoon of a Faun.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The Berlioz Romeo & Juliet love theme, particularly the sequence starting at 2:00:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bizet - Carmen 'Gypsy Song'
The ultimate seduction .


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Birth of Venus from Respighi's _Trittico botticelliano_.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

_ Suis-je gentille ainsi _from Massanet's _Manon_ comes to mind.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Although this is something different from what I talked about in that comment..

13:30


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> Although this is something different from what I talked about in that comment.


Thank you. In fact, the entire prelude fits the biill for me due to it's turbulent richness of romantic figures.

Did you make the video?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2019)

mikeh375 said:


> Ravel's Bolero....complete with climax.


Hmph - could put you off sex for life!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Fabulin said:


> Did you make the video?


No. It was made by Richard Atkinson, who has various classical music analysis videos on his youtube channel


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I find Borodin very seductive









He's much more gentlemanly and romantic about it though. Not one-sided, but still overly-seductive. The following piece at 4:50 might sound like love, but for the seduction part it helps if you imagine romantic energy, not love. It's a deep seduction of words and expressions. Forget the impressionist fluff above, this is an intimate conversation that turns into a coaxing dance! 4:50. The kiss is at 5:56


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Fabulin said:


> But what about seduction?


the Gutrune leitmotive in Der Ring perhaps -


----------

